# Sasha "loves" Bayley...



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's Sasha suckering Bayley in so she can turn on her again. For real this time. They're just throwing shit at the wall in an attempt to stretch this out to Summerslam because muh Brooklyn history. It'll probably be a loser leaves Raw match with the loser getting traded for Charlotte.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's official all the half year long tension makes Sasha want to bang Bayley.
:sashahi:Bayley


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The only way that segment is acceptable is if it leads to a proper Sasha heel turn next week. Falsely pouring her heart out to Bayley tonight, only to brutally attack her next week would bring back the dastardly despicable heel Sasha Banks. I'd have her completely destroy Bayley next week, to the point Bayley's face is covered in blood with Sasha relentlessly continuing the beatdown. Would bring for enormous heat on Sasha and sympathy for Bayley and it lays down the foundation for an epic month of build for their Summerslam match. 

But you know that's just me, WWE won't do shit with them and are too busy worrying about whether Roman will receive a positive reaction against Brock this time (he won't).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha read Batista's comments about Bayley's ass so she decided that she wanted to tap it.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Sasha read Batista's comments about Bayley's ass so she decided that she wanted to tap it.


lol wut? What did Batista say?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> lol wut? What did Batista say?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gay secks


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope Bayley turns at the end of this


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> *batista thirsty tweet


Jesus Batista, you could be her father! Think it, tell her in person but don't say it in public! ..real classy lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Jesus Batista, you could be her father! Think it, tell her in person but don't say it in public! ..real classy lol


Big Dave clearly thinking that there's a whole new generation of Divas to plow through.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

I think they are built up as the inaugural tag team champions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Big Dave clearly thinking that there's a whole new generation of Divas to plow through.


Batista wants Bayley to know one of wrestling's biggest mysteries, "how big is Batista's dick" >


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

If Sasha and Bailey fued, I want Bailey to be the heel but doubt it will happen.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Big Dave clearly thinking that there's a whole new generation of Divas to plow through.


I get it, I'm sure ever man in the history of men get it. But you gotta keep that shit on the down low once you get past 40 man. That's when you win the young broads over with your charm, experience and class... (I'm not 40 yet, but I'm sure that's how you do it)

..oh who am I kidding.. batista can be creepy and still get laid whenever he wants because fame>everything to women lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOT LESBIAN ACTION!


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

This seems to be setting up for a Bayley turn.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Arktik said:


> This seems to be setting up for a Bayley turn.


didn't she turn on her already?

Or was that not a turn coz fans actually cheered her kicking Sasha around the ring?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Who the hell allowed these 2 to act? They're worse than Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Banez said:


> Arktik said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to be setting up for a Bayley turn.
> ...


I mean a full blown heel turn. Sasha finally owns her emotions showing growth for her character. It sets up perfectly for Bayley to screw over Sasha. It also would make sense if that turn lead to Sasha moving to Smackdown.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sasha couldn't resist Bayley's ass. :book*_


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Steven Universe and Supergirl are show for kids and they have on screen lesbian kisses. It is about time we have an on onscreen lesbian kiss. long overdue.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I hate this storyline so much. It's literally the same shit for months of them teasing a turn between one of them only to end up friends again and rinse, lather, repeat.

It makes me not want to be a fan of either Sasha or Bayley. Btw, not sure if Sasha was being reckless but that leap to the outside onto Alicia and Dana looked bad, especially on Alicia's end with Sasha hitting her dead in the face.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Summerslam it is then.......


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

At this point with the massive fuckery this storyline has been...
back and forth and back and forth and back and forth with the friends and foes every other week shit...
I wouldn't mind an HLA angle...
But they'll probably just string us along those lines only to disappoint with more of the same crap that goes nowhere.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm just after watching it just now and I have to say that's one of the most cringiest segments I've ever seen. I'll tell you something there better be some payoff to all this, 2 years and this is where we're at. The only thing that can save this is if Sasha really turns on her next week, I mean really turns, i'm talking when hhh brutally attacked Austin levels here.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Live. Sex. Celebration.

:vince$


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm thinking for a few weeks they tag team 

Right before SS, Bayley turn on her


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I honestly don't give two shits about this 'feud' anymore. It's honestly one of the worst storylines I've ever seen. There's long-term and then there is this.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Christ. I KNEW I’d come here and some virgin would be like, “WOOOO LESBIAN”. Later in the show, Rollins said he loves Wankfist. Are they going to bang too?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Like I said two weeks ago. This is deliberate sabotage. I know there's people that still have hope and they're just saving a match for Summerslam in Brooklyn. 

Think again, this is Vince McMahon. Even if they have the match, it won't ever be what it can be, he simply won't allow it. You think he's gonna let Ronda Rousey vs his favorite Barbie doll even have a chance to be outshone?

Ronda can run through the crowd while suspended and do whatever the fuck she wants, and then get rewarded for it. Meanwhile Sasha and Bayley get punished for simply not being friends. Laughable really.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Like I said two weeks ago. *This is deliberate sabotage.* I know there's people that still have hope and they're just saving a match for Summerslam in Brooklyn.
> 
> Think again, this is Vince McMahon. Even if they have the match, it won't ever be what it can be, he simply won't allow it. You think he's gonna let Ronda Rousey vs his favorite Barbie doll even have a chance to be outshone?
> 
> Ronda can run through the crowd while suspended and do whatever the fuck she wants, and then get rewarded for it. Meanwhile Sasha and Bayley get punished for simply not being friends. Laughable really.


People will call you crazy for this "conspiracy theory", but I'm with you. There is no way creative are this incompetent. They deliberately sabotaged SD last year because it was outshining RAW. Vince has his favorite toys and doesn't like it when there are better ones out there.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Bored to tears of this "feud" now. There are slow builds, and then there are dull stories that go on for far too long with very little progression. I don't get why they HAVE to be friends on the show? Why have they singled out 2 characters on a show where people fight all the time, and had a storyline where the GM says they have to get along. It's beyond dumb



Krin said:


> I hate this storyline so much. It's literally the same shit for months of them teasing a turn between one of them only to end up friends again and rinse, lather, repeat.
> 
> It makes me not want to be a fan of either Sasha or Bayley. *Btw, not sure if Sasha was being reckless but that leap to the outside onto Alicia and Dana looked bad, especially on Alicia's end with Sasha hitting her dead in the face.*


I thought that too! Looked really painful. Certainly wouldn't be a first for Sasha though


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> People will call you crazy for this "conspiracy theory", but I'm with you. There is no way creative are this incompetent. They deliberately sabotaged SD last year because it was outshining RAW. Vince has his favorite toys and doesn't like it when there are better ones out there.


Or maybe I'm just completely overlooking everything to the point where a this is actually just one long LGBT storyline disguised as a blood feud. Problem with that though is that WWE will never ever ever ever ever ever have the capability to pull that off in a serious way. They can't even write basic storylines, nevermind one that takes as much fine-tuning as that.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i was interested in this

2 years ago


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They are either sabotaging these two or this truly is some shitty ass writing.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

WWE's very own Golden Lovers.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I feel like I'd be able to accept this storyline alot more if someone told me what the endgoal for it is. I would still rather have them doing this than nothing at all.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sasha is setting Bayley up. She will end up beating her up like how Bayley did to her.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> Who the hell allowed these 2 to act? They're worse than Tommy Wiseau.


YOU ARE TEARING ME APART, SASHA!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This is why it's laughable whenever people claim wrestlers can't get over because they just weren't good enough when you have this horrible "feud" with Bayley and Sasha. You don't even have to go back to NxT to see a well booked women's feud because they had Sasha and Charlotte on the main roster on the same brand. Even with it's problems there's no excuse why Bayley and Sasha couldn't have a similarly booked rivalry.

If you're an adolescent or a virgin you might find this pseudo lesbian angle exciting, or if your an insecure gay person desperately looking for representation, had these two had a feud similar to their NxT one that would have made for a much better rivalry and better matches.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The idiots at Whatculture are really buying into this lesbian thing.






http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-teasing-sasha-banks-bayley-romance-angle


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

RBrooks said:


> YOU ARE TEARING ME APART, SASHA!


Can you feel them Ratings coming? :sasha3


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

It was actually a pretty good, genuine sounding promo from Sasha in my opinion, it's just not the direction many people wanted or were expecting.

I'm not actually against them loving each other. They can love each other and still have to fight. Raising the stakes further.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> It was actually a pretty good, genuine sounding promo from Sasha in my opinion, it's just not the direction many people wanted or were expecting.
> 
> I'm not actually against them loving each other. They can love each other and still have to fight. Raising the stakes further.


What do you mean by _love_? Friendship/sisterly love, I'm okay with. That other kind of love...


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I wouldn't mind this turning into a Lesbian angle as long as one actually turns on the other. Maybe next week have Sasha get all sentimental again, kiss Bayley catching her off guard, then grab her head and throw it into a wall or something and beat the unholy hell out of her. It would gain tremendous heat on Sasha and much needed sympathy for Bayley. Hell, they could even reverse the roles and have Bayley attack Sasha again, but I don't see that happening. Sasha needs the heel turn more.
It really isn't uncommon these days to see a woman kissing another woman and vice versa with males when it comes to movies, T.V. shows, and video games. Even though most of them seem to be forced political propaganda. But, if there was ever a time to try and introduce this type of story, now is the time.

I won't lie though, if I see an on-screen kiss between Sasha and Bayley, I wouldn't mind ... :justsayin 

:damn


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Not gonna lie, that was one of the segments I enjoyed on that shit show.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> What do you mean by _love_? Friendship/sisterly love, I'm okay with. That other kind of love...


I mean, conceptually I don't see the problem unless you're homophobic or something. Now I can understand if you think the idea of love in WWE equals over the top kissing segments every week. Which would be a worry since they usually aren't very subtle when it comes to this kinda stuff.

But potential lovers having to fight to the death is something new I haven't seen in WWE. It has a chance to be impactful, and the story is setup for it, if they wanna go in that direction.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesbian kiss now allowed on PG shows. Heck Steven Universe is G rated and it has Lesbian kissing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I knew that attack from a few weeks ago was a false start.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

people thinking that wwe will portray a potential lgbtq storyline with any tact whatsoever

lol


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Flawlessstuff said:


> Lesbian kiss now allowed on PG shows. Heck Steven Universe is G rated and it has Lesbian kissing.


It's 2018 though, who cares?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Pretty decent promo from Sasha actually but this feud has been booked do poorly. It's almost like people backstage keep coming up with stuff then Vince keeps pushing it back because he doesn't want anyone taking the focus off Alexa Bliss. If Sasha and Bayley had a one on one match it would make Alexa look really bad by comparison.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I regret clicking on that video. Still not regretting watching these main event shows... going on 3 months now without a single Raw or Smackdown show watched


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Honestly that promo could be a very interesting jumping off point if they do go with the conflicted romantic angle. If the writers were worth half a shit they could pull it off. I won’t hold my breath though.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

ellthom said:


> I regret clicking on that video. Still not regretting watching these main event shows... *going on 3 months now without a single Raw or Smackdown show watched*


This sounds like you're an addict having withdrawal :lol


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> Pretty decent promo from Sasha actually but this feud has been booked do poorly. It's almost like people backstage keep coming up with stuff then Vince keeps pushing it back because he doesn't want anyone taking the focus off Alexa Bliss. If Sasha and Bayley had a one on one match it would make Alexa look really bad by comparison.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

I just really hopes this ends with one of them going full heel already. Sasha would make more sense with this scenario but I would have preferred Bayley, especially after that beat down a few weeks ago. Although, overall, Sasha would definitely make a better heel (as we've seen in the past). If this ends with neither of them making a big change and one just moves over to Smackdown, this was nothing more than a long, drawn-out waste of time!


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

RamPaige said:


> If you're an adolescent or a virgin you might find this pseudo lesbian angle exciting.


Or, it's just something different and refreshing from the usual crap we get?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

BringBackTV14 said:


>


Damn :frown2:

I really needed those points


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> This sounds like you're an addict having withdrawal :lol


I can quit any time I want


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

*This is why we don't "wait and see" when they repeatedly book stupid shit on TV. These two need to get the hell away from each other forever and it's long past time for Sasha to go to Smackdown. I've been waiting for this trade since last year.*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

Turn Sasha heel and trade her to SmackDown. That show desperately, desperately needs a proper top heel in the women's division. Carmella is a dumpster fire.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

No, but I agree with you. Shame to split them up though , now that their relationship is blossoming. :trolldog


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kurt Angle just pushing the shōjo manga narrative.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Better not be some *gay *shit going on. Disgusting.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

#BestForBusiness said:


> It's 2018 though, who cares?


What I mean is it's about time for wwe to do it. Now its allowed.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

I don't know how people at this point can say "wait and see" when we've waited long enough, yet WWE seems to go back to the drawing board as if there weren't many opportunities for them to make this program work.

You thought Bayley attacking Sasha was FINALLY going to lead to something? Too bad, let's have the Raw GM give them counseling for no reason and have these two go back to trying to work things out with cringey promos/segments. The fact that Sasha and Bayley continue to get shafted on when it comes to ppvs is not right too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously thought for a minute I was watching the start of a lesbian porn scene and was half expecting them to start making out last night :bosque


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This storyline is only going to go one way... 










:bayley2


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

If they go with the lesbian direction it'll be the highlight of Banks' career. And I don't mean that in a creepy way, it'd just be hilarious.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I give no fucks about this storyline. However, much like Big Dave, I am starting to be a little smitten with Bayley.


----------



## TapYouOut (Jun 22, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> Strategize said:
> 
> 
> > It was actually a pretty good, genuine sounding promo from Sasha in my opinion, it's just not the direction many people wanted or were expecting.
> ...


Agreed. This would ruin Bayley to her main fan base. As for Sasha, though I still think a lesbian gimmick would be cringe in the PG era, it wouldn't ruin her because she's not playing an innocent lady child. This HAS to lead to a Sasha heel turn.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

Sasha admitting that she always has and will love Bayley was so sweet :kurtcry3


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

...and later that same night, Rollins said he loves Wankfist.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

If anyone needs to go to SD it's Sasha, but then SD would still need to book her correctly in order for her to be of value to the brand. If Sasha get's send down to SD just to job to Carmella she would have been better off staying on Raw. Even though the whole idea of Raw giving away one of their top wrestlers simply because she doesn't get along with one of the other women is just stupid.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Too bad we aren’t in the HLA era. Bayley looking fine.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesbian storyline did wonders to Mickie james' career.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*



Jedah said:


> Turn Sasha heel and trade her to SmackDown. That show desperately, desperately needs a proper top heel in the women's division. Carmella is a dumpster fire.


Smackdown is no better, look what they have done to Asuka.... I don't wanna see Sasha get jobbed out to Carmella every week... lol.

I say send the Four Horsewomen back to NxT have Nxt become a main brand and not a call up station and let them wrestle there with better stories and better in ring matches.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

That's the point. They have no real top heel, which is why they're trying to make Carmella fill that role despite it clearly not working and shitting up the entire division as a result. Sasha would be a far better option, both for her and the show.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*



Jedah said:


> That's the point. They have no real top heel, which is why they're trying to make Carmella fill that role despite it clearly not working and shitting up the entire division as a result. Sasha would be a far better option, both for her and the show.


You know if it had been Sasha in Carmellas spot beating Asuka I would been completely cool with it, so you have a point. although the match quality on the main roster is still problem.

but I stand by the fact that I honestly don't think Smackdown would book her any better


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

Remember when I said (insert WWE feud/Storyline here) would be Hot Garbage?

Not saying you were wrong or were going to be wrong here Boss, but that's not exactly a hard prediction to make these days :bosque


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*



Jedah said:


> Turn Sasha heel and trade her to SmackDown. That show desperately, desperately needs a proper top heel in the women's division. Carmella is a dumpster fire.


would rather see an asuka heel turn or have sonya properly built up as a heel

obviously blonde basic can be fired or something, idk

as for trasha/bayley, the last few weeks segments have been diabolical

time to end its suffering


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*

I dont recall anyone defending the Bayley/Sasha thing. Maybe one person, but everyone knew it was going nowhere fast


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lesbian storyline at this PG Time...nope


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

If this were AE or RA, they would've hooked up already.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not too sure but i thought this show was about rivalries and fighting? 

Why is Kurt trying to make them get along instead of giving them a match or something? Why is a wrestler punished for starting a rivalry against another wrestler? Isn't this the purpose of the show? What's the point of Sasha and Bayley being together if there is no divas tag team division?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Zuckerhut83 said:


> Lesbian storyline at this PG Time...nope


Stephanie has been on main stream media about being progressive.

Only thing hotter would be if they did it with Charlotte and Becky. 

Please for the love of god have this be the true storyline.


----------



## Supa_dupa21 (Jul 17, 2018)

Smh they are killing Sasha ... She's consistently putting great matches with who ever you put her with and you waste 2 weeks on therapy and now this.... I agree this is leading to her turning on her again... And the loser leaves raw... Hopefully its bayley leaving... Makes sense for them to bring charlotte over for rousey


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol it’s not a lesbian angle. It’s WWE doing what they do best and killing what was once the hottest feud in the company into that garbage we saw this week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I would of though Bayley going to attack Sasha again after what she said at 1:08, But after what Angle said, I think something might go down in a few weeks


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's killing them both


Supa_dupa21 said:


> Smh they are killing Sasha ... She's consistently putting great matches with who ever you put her with and you waste 2 weeks on therapy and now this.... I agree this is leading to her turning on her again... And the loser leaves raw... Hopefully its bayley leaving... Makes sense for them to bring charlotte over for rousey


Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

I like it.

They could go in a lot of different directions the next couple of weeks.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

so are they going to scissor each other now


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I thought y'all loved this soap opera bullshit? :lol

It's a hard pass from me, these 2 are much more interesting in the ring than doing this garbage attempt at drama.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> It's killing them both


It can't kill Bayley, she was absolutely buried 20 feet under before this "feud" started, it literally couldn't get any worse. I'd rather be in a 50/50 storyline that gets some attention than be doing absolutely nothing but eating endless pins for no reason.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

who are these 2 ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*



Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont recall anyone defending the Bayley/Sasha thing. Maybe one person, but everyone knew it was going nowhere fast


*Way more than one: * https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/...ey-best-feud-company-2015-a.html#post74156938



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I disagree about the quality of this program, I disagree that them vs Absolution has been bad or overdone, and I disagree that Sasha has been looking stupid with the exception of the arm raising thing.
> 
> Is this program as good as the NXT version? No, of course not and nobody should've expected it to be. Does it suck that the payoff is a fucking battle royal? Yes, it sucks all the dicks that we aren't getting a main card, 1 on 1 match; my hope is that the feud extends beyond WM and we get a real feud, but that's less likely with the end of brand exclusive ppvs.
> 
> ...


*My good friend Chris JeriGOAT was among the people who defended this fuckery :sasha3.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man if only this were the wwe of 12+ years ago where we’d see some sort of HLA between Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Way more than one: * https://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/...ey-best-feud-company-2015-a.html#post74156938
> 
> 
> 
> *My good friend Chris JeriGOAT was among the people who defended this fuckery :sasha3.*


To be fair I wrote that weeks ago and never could've anticipated that nonsensical couple's therapy turn.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The very moment I heard Sasha say she loves Bayley I knew people would lesbian ship this so hard.

The internet didn't let me down.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Remember When I Said Sasha vs. Bayley Would Be Hot Garbage After Mania and Y'all Told Me Everything Would Be Fine?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> To be fair I wrote that weeks ago and never could've anticipated that nonsensical couple's therapy turn.


*3 months ago actually :mj4. But yeah, I knew shit was going downhill fast.*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Closest WWE will get to HLA is pins, rollups, STF, Lou Thesz press, and maybe a mount.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Hope this storyline ends soon

So they can get back at the #1 Contender at the Raw Championship


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

I have no idea how people got "secret lesbian" out of that promo. It was clearly meant as a platonic I love you from Sasha to Bayley.

Alexa Bliss and Nia Jax were saying that to each other and I dont recall anyone saying "Omg they are lesbians!!!"


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Bring Eric Bischoff back and have him shout" WE WANT HLA"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

0% chance the WWE gets this right (so status quo for this feud)


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Both of them are supposed to be like best friends especially after all they went through together since their days on nxt till today. Guessing the love you part has nothing to do with lesbian crap is more of a figure of speech on how much Bayley means to sasha as a friend.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Let's see what happens next week on Raw


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Let's see what happens next week on Raw


What would probably happen=Bayley says she loves Sasha too.

What should happen=Sasha trolls Bayley and gives her a beating for the final time turning Heel in the process.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> I'm just after watching it just now and I have to say that's one of the most cringiest segments I've ever seen. I'll tell you something there better be some payoff to all this, 2 years and this is where we're at. The only thing that can save this is if Sasha really turns on her next week, I mean really turns, i'm talking when hhh brutally attacked Austin levels here.


At first I went "yeah!" to this...but Sasha does not have prime heel HHH level of goatness. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Well a match at Summer Slam I think is imminent although I guess that's not exactly an earth shattering remark


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember we were all saying this storyline was stupid six months ago and its still going!


----------



## Stevieg1993 (Jul 6, 2018)

HiddenFlaw said:


> so are they going to scissor each other now


I would like to see Sasha Beatdown Bayley and then get a big pair of Scissors and Butcher her hair. Leading to a full heel turn. Write off Bayley for a week and have Sasha mock her and tease her with Bayleys hair. then week after, Bayley with a new hair cut and slightly different image comes out and beats down Sasha but she just about escapes then Bayley picks up the mic almost crying in anger and challenges her to a match at Summerslam.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> What would probably happen=Bayley says she loves Sasha too.
> 
> What should happen=Sasha trolls Bayley and gives her a beating for the final time turning Heel in the process.


Umm Why? Sasha's over as a babyface, Why turn her

I would rather see Bayley turn, But this is not the time to do it..No reason too


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

dont really get this feud..wtf are they doing...its like a few different people who have split personalities book this 

If anyone can clarify the angle and the direction, it could be nice seriously..therapy seriously???..


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

they're both garbage promos and awful actresses.....and have to recite this wwe garbage....

its bad. all around just so bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha confirmed to be Brother Love's progeny. :sasha3


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

She made a Tweet about it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019162314442985473


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Umm Why? Sasha's over as a babyface, Why turn her
> 
> I would rather see Bayley turn, But this is not the time to do it..No reason too


Sasha hasn't been over as a Face since her feud with Bliss last year lol it's about time they capitalize on a Heel turn before she sinks into obscurity.:quite

If you haven't noticed, Sasha is a natural Heel at heart everybody knows this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha and Bayley should team up and have their finisher be the scissors kick.:curry2


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Perhaps they will recreate the scene from Black Swan :trolldog


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I do think we least get a kiss out of this.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Flawlessstuff said:


> What I mean is it's about time for wwe to do it. Now its allowed.


Chuck and Billy say hi. 15-20 years ago I could see them go this way but in 2018 people get easily offended. Having two straight female wrestlers be in a lesbian relationship while actually having a lesbian on the roster would be a bad move. Mickie's single white female character was in that different era and Finn's is just about supporting the community. I think this is a friendship love and it's Sasha getting Bayley to drop her guard so she doesn't see the beatdown coming.


----------



## Supa_dupa21 (Jul 17, 2018)

shadows123 said:


> dont really get this feud..wtf are they doing...its like a few different people who have split personalities book this <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> If anyone can clarify the angle and the direction, it could be nice seriously..therapy seriously???.. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />



Pretty sure it was a retarded way for them to ship one to smackdown and get Charlotte to raw to feud with rousey... They are gonna do a loser leaves raw match at summerslam I bet... But they could of easily done all of that without therapy and the love lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The attack on Sasha in July was for nothing

I hope this leads up for a match ast Summerslam

Let Bayley go to Smackdown Live for Charlotte


----------



## Supa_dupa21 (Jul 17, 2018)

Here we go with the b.s. -_-


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha is luring Bayley in so when they do face each other at Summerslam then it'll be a better story being.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

If Sasha beats the shit out of Bayley, then this was acceptable.


----------



## AprilJ (Jul 23, 2018)

And that way, Sasha Banks will go to Smackdown after winning at Summerslam. I wish it was Bayley, but, well.... She'll have better luck there to be champion, then we'll see!


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

AprilJ said:


> And that way, Sasha Banks will go to Smackdown after winning at Summerslam. I wish it was Bayley, but, well.... She'll have better luck there to be champion, then we'll see!


sasha belongs on Raw. Ship Bayley out.


----------



## AprilJ (Jul 23, 2018)

I agree with you. Bayley should get out of RAW !


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SA-SHA AND BAY-LEY
SITTIN' IN DOCTOR SHELBY'S
H-U-G-G-I-N-G
FIRST COMES COUNSELING
THEN COMES LOVE
THEN COMES STEPH
"WHAT A HISTORIC MOMENT!"
THEN COMES BAY-LEY WITH A BABY CARRIAGE!
THAT SHE SAVAGELY BEATS THE PISS OUT OF SASHA WITH

SOMEONE STAHP THIS ABUSIVE RELATIONSHIP!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley would be much better on Smackdown. She's never been there before and it would be a nice change of scenery and give her fresh feuds. 

Bayley vs. Carmella
Bayley vs. Becky
Bayley vs. Nikki Cross
Bayley vs. Naomi
Bayley vs. Peyton Royce
Bayley vs. Billie Kay
Bayley vs. Lana


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think Bayley is buying it


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Since last yr this all started when Sasha with her "leg injury" and crutch kept interfering in Bayley's matches helping her keep the title with Steph saying Sasha is the most manipulative person in the locker room only helping Bayley because she sees her as easy person to defeat for the title. 

Now it's 180 turn with WWE teasing lesbian storyline between Sasha/Bayley. Sasha could be setting Bayley up but there's been so many teases during this entire thing will believe it if I see it and even then it's like "That's it?"

More likely the payoff is Lesbian storyline or them reuniting to win women's tag titles. 

Sasha/Bayley is alot like John Cena when WWE had so many opportunities to pull heel turn but didn't.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

The male viewership for monday night raw will reach an alltime high.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

If they did win the Tag Titles

I want them be a heel team


----------



## Supa_dupa21 (Jul 17, 2018)

Smh this has been terrible ... They have them face 2 jobbers -_-


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Jesus, who the hell is writing this? It is straight comical at this point:lol

So, now Sasha and Bayley have completely made up, and they faced 2 jobbers in a complete waste of a match and hugging afterwards. It looks like because of the Evolution PPV, they are holding off on the match and rivalry for the third time :lol

WWE actually had the opportunity to create an interesting angle from last week, and the writers completely destroyed it a week later.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Supa_dupa21 said:


> Smh this has been terrible ... They have them face 2 jobbers -_-


Yeah, I didn't really get the point of that.



#BestForBusiness said:


> Jesus, who the hell is writing this? It is straight comical at this point:lol
> 
> So, now Sasha and Bayley have completely made up, and they faced 2 jobbers in a complete waste of a match and hugging afterwards. It looks like because of the Evolution PPV, they are holding off on the match and rivalry for the third time :lol
> 
> WWE actually had the opportunity to create an interesting angle from last week, and the writers completely destroyed it a week later.


I doubt that. They're just prolonging it to SummerSlam I think. I still don't really get the point of them making up, fighting, making up, fighting, making up, fighting etc.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

They aren't having a match yet, that much is obvious. They're getting the tag-title push instead. Then a match once they lose them probably.

I wish they wouldn't of put them back together so quickly though, because now they're just gonna be floating from week to week until they announce the titles or whatever. Milk the tension a little bit, so people would still be wondering where it's gonna lead to. Now the arc is seemingly over, and the next part of the story can't be told yet.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

They win the Womens Tag Belts for a month

Bayley turn on her & have a match at the Royal Rumble 

That's how long this storyllne going to last


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

So Raw lesbians and Smackdown lesbians aka the Iconic duo


----------



## AprilJ (Jul 23, 2018)

Because the writers are incompetents who make a reheated of what there was before. Not able to write anything new. This proves that WWE has gone very low over the years.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

We're not going to get HLA, calm down guys.

Sasha is sucking Bayley in, pretending that she loves her (as a friend), and when they go for the new tag team titles, Sasha will snap and betray her.


----------



## AprilJ (Jul 23, 2018)

Everything has been planned for us to attend a heel turn of Sasha Banks.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I'll admit. (current storyline put aside) Having Bayley and Sasha wrestling two unknown wrestlers on Raw was really, really odd.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is just a sister thing, Like a Brother telling his Brother he loves him, It doesn't mean he's Gay


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, they are clearly building to Bayley/Sasha match at Summerslam when this should have been done a long time ago

Turning Bayley heel would be the only way to salvage this as I'm not at all interested in seeing these two square off AGAIN


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

This storyline is one of the most nonsensical things I've ever seen in wrestling. It's like they're stuck on one chapter of the story and refuse to progress the story and just keep doing the same shit for months upon months. 

It's funny to me that a terrible storyline like this gets 16 pages of discussion just because it involves Sasha and Bayley. I stopped caring a long time ago. Even if one of them were to finally turn on each other, I wouldn't care at this point.



SkipMDMan said:


> Aren't they both too ugly to be lesbians?


Have you ever actually met a lesbian or only knowledge of them is through porn? Most of them don't look like super models and most of the women in the porn you're probably watching aren't real lesbians. 


That said, I've always thought Sasha had a pretty face. Not stunning and she has an odd looking hair line but she is much better looking than Bayley in my opinion.

I'm not sure what to make of fans who think the Iconics holding hands or Bayley and Sasha loving each other and hugging are attempts to suggest they could be lesbians. Ya'll need to get out more. 

Back in the day, Candice and Victoria would just straight up kiss each other on the lips during their entrance. THAT is suggesting they could be lesbians but why would you think WWE would ever have the balls to do a lesbian angle today? Those days are long gone.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like this storyline, even know it doesn't make sence at all

Soon someone going betray


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Divas they're meant to be crazy and catty therefore their storylines shouldn't make sense dammit :vince


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, this has to be Sasha baiting Bayley into a false sense of security before she lowers the boom and pays her back for that beat down......right?


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Krin said:


> I'm not sure what to make of fans who think the Iconics holding hands or Bayley and Sasha loving each other and hugging are attempts to suggest they could be lesbians. Ya'll need to get out more.
> 
> Back in the day, Candice and Victoria would just straight up kiss each other on the lips during their entrance. THAT is suggesting they could be lesbians but why would you think WWE would ever have the balls to do a lesbian angle today? Those days are long gone.


Back then, that was clearly for sex appeal and to entice the men. Of course the audience liked it. The thing is, nowadays they could get away with something along those lines due to how WWE loves to capitalize what is hot in the media. The fight for LGBTQ acceptance is at the highest it has ever been in history, and WWE are clearly behind supporting it. The Balor pride merchandise is a clear indicator, and using flamboyant male personas is another. 

Now, back then, they would create segments that looked straight out of a cheap porno. They woould have Candice seduce another woman or something like that. It would be a turn on, but also cringey as hell at the same time. There is no way that that would work in modern wrestling, especially in PG WWE. What I was hoping for was to "tease the waters" per se with Sasha saying she loved Bayley, make it a confusing angle between the two for a bit, have them finally lean in like something is about to occur, and one brutally attacks the other and fully turning heel. I only liked the idea of that story not because I'm a weird pervert that fantasizes about female wrestlers getting it on, but rather it would have been an angle that is new and never been done in that regard and could have told an interesting story while keeping it PG accepted. 

But alas, that ship has sailed.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

SkipMDMan said:


> Aren't they both too ugly to be lesbians?


Bro I've seen what they look like in real life. They normally over weight, ugly as fuck and dress like crap.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Ultron said:


> Bro I've seen what they look like in real life. They normally over weight, ugly as fuck and dress like crap.


I saw them on UpUpDownDown there not overwight or even ugly


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So Sasha is mad at Bayley for months but then she admits she "loves" her and they just randomly start teaming up again ?

Something should have happened on monday. If they're indeed going for a lesbian thing, Sasha should have tried kissing Bayley after the match.

If she said "I love you" and it either ends up with a betrayal or plain nothing, this will just have been as pointless as their feud.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

'If I can have you, nobody can' 
Then lay waste to everybody in a blind fury.

Or just forget it and move on.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Bailey and Sasha get married live on Raw ala Edge and Lita. I'd watch that.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Hope it's not another tag match on Monday


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe they can have them arm-in-arm going round Disney World.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really think Sasha going back to her old ways

Bayley will snap again, We have a match at Summerslam


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Disruptive_One said:


> sasha belongs on Raw. Ship Bayley out.


Sasha wants to go to SD though she mentioned it before but id be fine with bayley is sad what wwe done to them these two women had grown men crying after their iron match. Is a shame they've become after thoughts because vince and dunn obsession with blondes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Something has to give, They won't go 1 on 1 at SS


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They looked cute in their matching outfits.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

They had a pretty decent match with the fucking Riot Squad of all people. Now they have matching gear, tag team moves, a name, the whole shebang.

If they aren't turning them, then this is obviously the right choice for the first tag champs. If they can carry Liv & Morgan, then god knows what they could do with some decent workers.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

It was a good match last night, Liv and Sarah are good workers. All four women meshed well together. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> So Sasha is mad at Bayley for months but then she admits she "loves" her and they just randomly start teaming up again ?
> 
> Something should have happened on monday. If they're indeed going for a lesbian thing, Sasha should have tried kissing Bayley after the match.
> 
> If she said "I love you" and it either ends up with a betrayal or plain nothing, this will just have been as pointless as their feud.


WWE creative in a nut shell , just go with it , it's doesn't have to make sense 

Creative sucks what else is new


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

After seeing the "team gear" I`m sure: there is no match at summerslam between these two.  It looks more like they would setup for a women`s tag team belt. It seems the evolution changed plans for the "boss hug connection" or whatever is their new name.


----------



## TapYouOut (Jun 22, 2018)

SkipMDMan said:


> Aren't they both too ugly to be lesbians?


Wow, so to be lesbian a girl HAS to be ugly? Good to know. I guess all white guys have to be lawyers and black guys have to be basketball players too, then?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I could them as the 1st ever Women's Tag Team Champs


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

TapYouOut said:


> Wow, so to be lesbian a girl HAS to be ugly? Good to know. I guess all white guys have to be lawyers and black guys have to be basketball players too, then?


If it walks like a duck....


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Happy end!?

But who shall be their opponents?
Riott Squad and ... ?
Moon + Nia would be the pure horror. Everybody else - except Dana Brooke - is involved into the Rousey title shot or injured.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

We don't know when they going to announce the Women's Tag Belts

I wonder if they do Tag Match at SS

Bayley/Sasha vs Sarah/Liv


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are we still on this topic? Why?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

JDP2016 said:


> Are we still on this topic? Why?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Yes, But why not

This feud should of got kicked off after Bayley snapped


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> Are we still on this topic? Why?


Did you miss the love from Sasha while the entrance or after the match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I saw Sasha holding Bayley after the match


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

At Evolution we learned one thing: Bayley "loves" Sasha too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm sure this feud is over for the time being.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It was over months ago. WWE has fucked Sasha and Bayley beyond repair.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> It was over months ago. WWE has fucked Sasha and Bayley beyond repair.


You are never beyond repair if you are on TV. Just look at what has happened with Becky the last couple months. Both women have a solid fanbase and are credible performers. It's just opportunity and desire from WWE to utilize them as more than what they are right now. I have no doubt that it'll come around again to one or both of them.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> It was over months ago. WWE has fucked Sasha and Bayley beyond repair.


The last two weeks people wrote again and again in this forum, that the women would turn on each other at revolution. 

Instead we saw what Bayley to protect her friend and then she said:






"She is my dream person in life."


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

We r still waiting for the Lesbian angle we were teased.


----------

